# Amazon's Matchbook Program -- Up And Running!



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazon is about to release its new Matchbook program where customers buy the print copy and get the eBook copy at a reduced price. How do you think this will be received? Will customers take advantage of this program or are readers primarily going to buy either print or eBook--not both? Your thoughts?

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Admin update: it's up and running!

Find your Kindle Matchbook titles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark, what do you think as a customer/reader?  Will you take advantage of it?

Betsy


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

Betsy, it would all depend. If it was a novel from an author that I really enjoyed I might buy both--an eBook to keep in my Kindle to read on the go, and the print to put on my shelf to go back and enjoy or share with others who might not accept the Kindle route.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd use it to buy ebook versions of books I bought in print (most of which were before the Kindle was released.) I doubt if I will use it to buy both the paper book  and ebook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don,t have that many print books I've bought through Amazon.  And I seldom buy or read print anymore.  But I might use it to get ebook versions of a few books I bought for hubby through Amazon...and if I buy a gift paper book for someone, I might pick up the ebook for myself.

It would be neat if the reverse were also true--buy the full price ebook and receive a discount on the print book so that the total price is the same.

Netsy


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I am looking forward to it because of past print books (pre-kindle) I bought and never read; maybe now that I can get them on the kindle for a low price, I will read them!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I might go the opposite direction; buy an ebook and get the print version at a reduced price.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm.... I think it's a GREAT program, but I can't think of what print books I've ordered in the past that I'd also like in ebook format. Actually, I have already bought the ebook format for some... like the Twilight series (because no one can see the cover of the book you are reading) and the Harry Potter series.  Then again, I'm sure there are some books that I've forgotten that I've purchased in paper version as I've given away almost all of my books after I've read them. (We have a relatively small house and I work hard at keeping clutter at bay - two pack rats that got married at age 37, so think how much crap we had to combine into one household.)


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

One of the big reasons I bought my first Kindle was to do away with the shelves and shelves of hard copies that were filling my house, so nope, I wouldn't.  Although as already suggested, if I were buying a print book for a gift and it was something I was interested in too, that would be a great bonus.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Pickett said:


> I am looking forward to it because of past print books (pre-kindle) I bought and never read; maybe now that I can get them on the kindle for a low price, I will read them!


This would be one of the reasons I would do it. The only other time I see using it would be if I bought a paper book for a gift and I also wanted to read it, but that doesn't happen often. It's a nice idea, but not one I see myself using much.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

It would be super awesome if I could do that for some of the books I already own, but not necessarily bought through Amazon.  Although I realize verification of that would be a nightmare so I doubt it would ever happen.  But like others above, I have already purchased several of my favorites in ebook--Harry Potter, Narnia, etc.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like the idea; the only problem is I've bought very few print books from Amazon. The only books I can recall buying from Amazon are a recent few from the Bunnicula and Diary of a Wimpy Kid series for my daughters. I would absolutely buy the Kindle versions of these books if the price were enticing because my daughter is increasingly becoming a fan of the convenience of an ereader. This offer may also entice me to buy more children's paper books from Amazon, considering I could get both the paper version and the Kindle version and split them among my kids.

But, as an adult, I'm not gonna really benefit from this. I cannot recall any books I've bought for myself from Amazon and I very rarely buy physical books for myself. The only time I do is when they are deeply discounted from warehouse stores.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I originally was intrigued by this, but doing some casual looking around, I found few if any DTBs I'd bought from Amazon where I now want a Kindle version. I have no interest at all in buying both versions of new purchases, or buying DTB versions of my eBook purchases.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I rarely purchase paper books for myself. I occasionally buy them as gifts and may get the discounted ebook if I want to read it, especially if it's priced at 99 cents or free.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I can certainly understand Amazon's intentions for this program - to drive ebook consumption and thereby drive Kindle sales - but it would be nice if they offered the reciprocal arrangement with the possibility of getting a print book at a discount once the ebook was purchased. I know a lot of people who don't buy DTBs except as gifts or souvenirs. Amazon has sold millions of ebooks; I'm sure they could boost their print sales if DTBs were offered at a discount to purchasers of their ebook versions.

_ETA: spelling_


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been a Kindle owner for only three years now, so I've bought a lot of DTB's over the years from Amazon. This program would be great for me.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I looked up my past purchases since 1998 and there aren't many general reading books that I've purchased from Amazon. I do see quite a few reference books, especially cookbooks and travel books, over the years. Although I think these are still often best in paper format, I will probably check to see if they are available as ebooks and may buy discounted versions for my iPad. I'm less likely to use these on the Kindle, although maybe the new page-flipping feature will help make these easier to use even on the Kindle.

I just quickly reviewed my Amazon history. It's quite possible that, including gifts, I've purchased more Kindles than paper books from Amazon!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

GBear said:


> I just quickly reviewed my Amazon history. It's quite possible that, including gifts, I've purchased more Kindles than paper books from Amazon!


I looked up my history and I, too, have purchased more Kindles than books.  The only book I've bought for myself was a college textbook. By the time I'd really tuned into Amazon's cheaper book prices, the Kindle was already out and I went straight to ebooks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been an Amazon customer since 1997. I've bought _lots_ of books from them.  I'll certainly be considering getting some as ebooks if I can get them at a discount off the listed price. I think it's a great program.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought a lot of books from Amazon before I bought my kindle in 2008.  I wish there was a kindle version of Robert Caro's  The Power Broker.  I bought it in 2004 from Amazon (just looked it up) but didn't finish it.  I doubt that this will be available as an ebook soon under this program.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I do not buy or read print books anymore. Period. I can't imagine anything that would be so important to me that would come out in print but not as an abook. My wife, however, does buy print cookbooks because she likes to see good pictures of the finished dish, and she is used to following a recipe from a book on the kitchen counter. Other than cookbooks, she doesn't read any print books either.

Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't bought many books directly from Amazon. I mostly bought my print books through the Amazon Marketplace. I know I bought some Percy Jackson books and maybe a few others for the grandkids. 

Thrift stores and libraries got most of my paper business over the years. 

I could use it for my own work, though. I always buy my own ebooks and then I like to send a print book to my father. I could save a couple of bucks on myself.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't wait for this   I will use it for sure.  I just donated tons of books and would love to have some of them back on K.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

The few books I bought on Amazon before switching to my Kindle have already been purchased in Kindle format, so it is not going to help all that much for my previous purchases.  However, my daughter and I like to read similar books and I like to read them on the Kindle and she prefers paper.  This way I could buy her the paper version and get myself a discounted Kindle version, which will be nice.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

When is this program starting? I just ordered Nicholas Sparks new book for my mnl and would like it on kindle so I wouldn't have to wait for her to finish. She loves her kindle but she has his whole collection so figured y stop now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> When is this program starting? I just ordered Nicholas Sparks new book for my mnl and would like it on kindle so I wouldn't have to wait for her to finish. She loves her kindle but she has his whole collection so figured y stop now.


There's no specified date that I can find, but what I've heard is "October".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've been an Amazon customer since 1997. I've bought _lots_ of books from them.  I'll certainly be considering getting some as ebooks if I can get them at a discount off the listed price. I think it's a great program.


I've been a customer forever, but I've bought _stuff_...

Betsy


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> When is this program starting? I just ordered Nicholas Sparks new book for my mnl and would like it on kindle so I wouldn't have to wait for her to finish. She loves her kindle but she has his whole collection so figured y stop now.


 FYI: I signed up one of my novels to participate in the Matchbook program a couple weeks ago. After my sign up was accepted, Amazon sent back another email stating they would be in contact in a couple weeks to let us now the program has been launched. I am waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pretty excited about this program, as I have quite a collection of printed books and generally haven't bought ebook versions of those. Now I find myself browsing through my bookshelves and thinking "ah, there's another one I want to get the ebook for" now that they'll be available so cheaply.

THC is correct that there are few publishers signed on yet, but I think that'll change quickly.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Harvey said:


> THC is correct that there are few publishers signed on yet, but I think that'll change quickly.


I hope Amazon will let us know when a book we purchased is now available as a cheap (free) ebook. I have purchased so many dtbs from Amazon, it would take a long time to check them all myself and then to keep checking back in the hope they had been added.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pickett said:


> I hope Amazon will let us know when a book we purchased is now available as a cheap (free) ebook. I have purchased so many dtbs from Amazon, it would take a long time to check them all myself and then to keep checking back in the hope they had been added.


yes. . . that would be helpful. . . . .but. . . . I happen to know that Harvey is working on a Kboards tool to help if they don't.  Always thinkin' ahead, that Harvey.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> yes. . . that would be helpful. . . . .but. . . . I happen to know that Harvey is working on a Kboards tool to help if they don't.  Always thinkin' ahead, that Harvey.


That's a great idea!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That would be fantastic. Thanks Harvey.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't see myself interested in this.  I only buy e-books from Amazon.  Haven't bought a paperbook - not even at a used book sale/garage sale in years.  The only bookshelves that are cluttered in my house are the ones on my electronic toys.  Now....just to clear out the other kinds of clutter!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Harvey is working on a Kboards tool to help Always thinkin' ahead, that Harvey.


Yeah for Harvey! Thanks!


----------



## chrissponias (Sep 22, 2013)

Mark Young said:


> Amazon is about to release its new Matchbook program where customers buy the print copy and get the eBook copy at a reduced price. How do you think this will be received? Will customers take advantage of this program or are readers primarily going to buy either print or eBook--not both? Your thoughts?


I believe that Amazon is simply trying to make more sales. There are reasons for preferring one type of book or another, but only a few personal reasons for buying the same book printed and as a Kindle.

Having both seems to be an exaggeration without meaning for me. Some people will find a reason to have both, but I don't think that this program will be successful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chrissponias said:


> I believe that Amazon is simply trying to make more sales. There are reasons for preferring one type of book or another, but only a few personal reasons for buying the same book printed and as a Kindle.
> 
> Having both seems to be an exaggeration without meaning for me. Some people will find a reason to have both, but I don't think that this program will be successful.


I guess it depends on how you define successful. I've seen a lot of folks indicate they would re-buy books they have in paper, or buy paper for themselves and get the ebook for themselves. Remember it's not just that you can get the discount for future purchases....you can also get it for prior purchases. Of course there will be some for whom there's no added value but I think a lot of folks will take advantage of it.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I will definitely be interested in this.  Despite the fact that I love the Kindle, I still buy almost exclusively hard copies.  This is because having a collection of books is important to me.  I even turned one of the rooms in my house into my own little library.  The overwhelming majority of items in my Kindle library are public domain classics (either free or bundled together into collections for $4 or $5).  The few books I have bought on Kindle have been one-off light reads that I had no intention of keeping around once finishing.  But if I can buy my hard copy and STILL get a Kindle version, then that would be fantastic.

Edit - I just noticed that PAST purchases can qualify S well.  As exciting as this sounds though, I have a feeling that most of the books that I am interested in will not qualify.  David Foster Wallace and William Faulkner are probably not as high a priority for them as Nicholas Sparks or Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I still buy some books in the paper format but these are usually reference books and cookbooks.    I wouldn't pay for just the Kindle version but it would be a plus to have that option.  For fiction I have converted completed to my ebooks and wouldn't go back to paper.  Although I might have some past purchases of fiction that never got read that I would love to add to my Kindle.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I plan to be ALL OVER THIS like a kid trying to get the center of a tootsie roll pop! 

Mainly though just for past purchases. I almost never buy paper copies anymore.



Ann in Arlington said:


> yes. . . that would be helpful. . . . .but. . . . I happen to know that Harvey is working on a Kboards tool to help if they don't.  Always thinkin' ahead, that Harvey.


HARVEY!!! You rock.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Is there someplace at Amazon that shows previous purchases?  I can find books I bought for the Kindle but not dtbs.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> Is there someplace at Amazon that shows previous purchases? I can find books I bought for the Kindle but not dtbs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wally


Yes. Go to Your Orders under Your Account. You can see everything you bought back to your very first purchase.

You can also see more than just digital items under Your collection though that's where the link is on the Your Account page. It actually takes you to Your Media Library and you can select for it to show Physical Books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chrissponias said:


> I believe that Amazon is simply trying to make more sales. There are reasons for preferring one type of book or another, but only a few personal reasons for buying the same book printed and as a Kindle.
> 
> Having both seems to be an exaggeration without meaning for me. Some people will find a reason to have both, but I don't think that this program will be successful.


I don't have any doubt that Amazon is trying to make more sales. It's kind of the point of Amazon, isn't it? Or any store? To make more sales? Their reason for doing so is kind of irrelevant to how it will be received by customers, which was the question of the OP.

It's of limited interest to me as I don't buy paper books very often. But if it lets me get a Kindle version of the few I do get to give to others (mostly my hubby), I'll use it. I think it will be appealing to some and not to others, but anything that gives us additional options as consumers is a good thing.

Betsy


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

metal134 said:


> As exciting as this sounds though, I have a feeling that most of the books that I am interested in will not qualify.


This is my fear-that this matchbook program will be aimed primarily at popular fiction. The books most beneficial to own in both venues would be nonfiction, including reference, textbooks, cookbooks,- basically any nonfiction you may want to pick up later and peruse through it.

More than once I have debated which to buy, the latest debate being just last week over a technical instruction/how to book. Paper would be easiest to reference and flip through, but it sure would be handy to have the book on my carry everywhere device. I ended up buying neither bc I couldn't decide and checked it out at the library, at least for now.

BUT, are these the types of books that will be included in the program? I hope so. But I fear this is a program aimed at boosting sinking hardback sales of popular fiction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think, yes, the first books in will be fiction....but if it's sucessful, I expect it will expand, just as ebooks in general have.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming there is a kindle edition available, I think it's just a matter of Amazon offering the book as a discount. I don't think there are any of the big publishers still under the 'agency' model. Or if there are, the contracts will expire soon.  Which means Amazon can discount ebooks if they want to. And one way they will do so is by 'bundling' a physical book with the ebook.  The key is that the paper and "e" editions are properly linked in the Amazon store.

So, I think that it's mostly a question of whether or not there IS an ebook edition. The thing to do is look up the paper books you have and might want electronically and, if there isn't a kindle edition already, ask the publisher to do one.  

I went back to some of my very early purchases -- so 15 years ago, and not all of them were available as ebooks.  That's not really surprising: it was sort of before the ebook 'revolution' but they're not exactly 'classics' so there's little motivation for the publishers to pour resources into creating the ebook.  Still, quite a few of them did have kindle editions though not at a price ($6 or $7) I was willing to pay for a book I already had.  Still, if they're discounted to half, I may do so. Especially if I've not gotten to the paper ones yet.  (My TBR list is. . . . rather long.  )


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Harvey said:


> THC is correct that there are few publishers signed on yet, but I think that'll change quickly.


Very few, only one so far; Harper Collins.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, I think Indies will definitely lead the way on this one.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. Go to Your Orders under Your Account. You can see everything you bought back to your very first purchase.


Thanks Ann... I didn't realize those options were there. I guess I should pay more attention to what's on the "Your Account" page.

Wally


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. Go to Your Orders under Your Account. You can see everything you bought back to your very first purchase.


I'm able to look back only to 2001. I'm almost certain I've had my Amazon account since before then. Is there a trick to seeing orders before then? Or is it my memory that's playing tricks on me?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Same here, mine only goes back to 2000....and I'm sure I got stuff before that.  Maybe I have too many orders. 

EDIT:  I have one of the coffee mugs they sent to early customers, and I think that was in December 1995 and 1996, and so I think I must have have made my first purchase in 1996.

Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Same here, mine only goes back to 2000....and I'm sure I got stuff before that. Maybe I have too many orders.
> 
> EDIT: I have one of the coffee mugs they sent to early customers, and I think that was in December 1995 and 1996, and so I think I must have have made my first purchase in 1996.
> 
> Betsy


Mine went back to 1998. I wonder if it has to do with something else besides just ordering from Amazon, like maybe getting an Amazon credit card?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I think this would be very useful for travel guidebooks. The last few years, I've always hemmed and hawed over whether to buy the kindle version or the paper version. When I'm reading the guidebook cover to cover (at least for the areas I'll visit), I like doing that on kindle. But when walking around a city, I often prefer the paperback...

OK, I need to go convince Rick Steves and Lonely Planet to join Matchbook...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> I'm able to look back only to 2001. I'm almost certain I've had my Amazon account since before then. Is there a trick to seeing orders before then? Or is it my memory that's playing tricks on me?


I can go back to 1997 which is probably the first year I ordered anything from Amazon. We were overseas when the company started and didn't move back until the second half of 1996. Go to 'Your Orders', sign in, and click the drop down on the left. It should show the earliest year they have orders on record. Click the year and then 'go'.

You can also go to 'your collection' under 'digital content' and, after signing in, click the drop down at the upper left for books and then 'physical books'. The default order is by date acquired. It says that over on the right -- if you click the arrow next to it, it will switch from showing newest first, to showing oldest first. So that way you can find the books you ordered from them longest ago.

I also have a couple Amazon coffee tumblers -- as well as many refrigerator magnets. I don't think I got my Amazon Visa though until much later; sometime this century.

Come to think of it . . . . we would have had a different email address when we first got back to the US -- we were with Compuserve. But we switched at some point to a local isp, Erols which was later taken over by RCN and then Comcast. Maybe that's where the disconnect is -- because I, too, _thought_ I'd spent money before October of 2007.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can go back to 1997 which is probably the first year I ordered anything from Amazon. We were overseas when the company started and didn't move back until the second half of 1996. Go to 'Your Orders', sign in, and click the drop down on the left. It should show the earliest year they have orders on record. Click the year and then 'go'.
> 
> You can also go to 'your collection' under 'digital content' and, after signing in, click the drop down at the upper left for books and then 'physical books'. The default order is by date acquired. It says that over on the right -- if you click the arrow next to it, it will switch from showing newest first, to showing oldest first. So that way you can find the books you ordered from them longest ago.
> 
> ...


I think the dropdown menu is on the right (at least it is for me), but yeah, that's where mine says "2000."

Ya know, I have a different email address, and I probably changed it around 2000; I wonder if that's it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the dropdown menu is on the right (at least it is for me), but yeah, that's where mine says "2000."
> 
> Ya know, I have a different email address, and I probably changed it around 2000; I wonder if that's it.
> 
> Betsy


Right: on the right. I was thinking 'right' but typed 'left'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keyboard dyslexia.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the dropdown menu is on the right (at least it is for me), but yeah, that's where mine says "2000."
> 
> Ya know, I have a different email address, and I probably changed it around 2000; I wonder if that's it.
> 
> Betsy


I don't think it is the email address. I can go back to November of 1998 and I know I had a different email address then. I didn't create the one I'm using now until after 2003.

When you changed email addresses, did you open a new account or just change the email address on the account?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess it depends on how you define successful. I've seen a lot of folks indicate they would re-buy books they have in paper, or buy paper for themselves and get the ebook for themselves. Remember it's not just that you can get the discount for future purchases....you can also get it for prior purchases. Of course there will be some for whom there's no added value but I think a lot of folks will take advantage of it.


Ditto.

I am one of "those" people that re-reads favorites. I am spoiled now reading on my Kindle. I would love to every single book in my hard copy library on my K! OK, maybe I'm kinda a book hoarder, lol. I didn't even consider an e-reader until I ran out of room for bookshelves....with bookshelves in nearly every room and one room dedicated as a library/office.

Perusing bookshelves and flipping e-pages? 2 very different but gratifying experiences


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bce said:


> I don't think it is the email address. I can go back to November of 1998 and I know I had a different email address then. I didn't create the one I'm using now until after 2003.
> 
> When you changed email addresses, did you open a new account or just change the email address on the account?


Only changed the email address on the account, I'm think.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My list of old orders goes back to 1997, and the stuff ordered fits my memory of my original orders. I don't have to do anything special to access the pre-2000 orders. My email address has changed at least once and I'm pretty sure twice in that time.


----------



## aleelee (Feb 13, 2011)

I am very excited about the new Matchbook program.  My husband only reads 'real' books, so it is not uncommon for me to buy the ebook for me and pbook for him.  This won't help me much for past purchases, but it will save me a bit (hopefully) on future purchases.  Plus, there are some books I love so much that I want them in hardback as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome  back, aleelee!

Yes, that's the same for me--hubby reads paper, I read ebooks and sometimes we'd want to read the same book...

Betsy


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

So this has not launched yet? I didn't find any info on how to sign up for this at Amazon. Too bad they won't just show up 
in the cloud like the cds I purchased.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

NanD said:


> So this has not launched yet? I didn't find any info on how to sign up for this at Amazon. Too bad they won't just show up
> in the cloud like the cds I purchased.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


For consumers, it just becomes available I guess. If you know what books you've purchased in print, you can see if they're available discounted in ebook format. For authors, the option is near the bottom of the second page of each of your book pages in your dashboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NanD said:


> So this has not launched yet? I didn't find any info on how to sign up for this at Amazon. Too bad they won't just show up
> in the cloud like the cds I purchased.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


I expect when it's up and running there will be a fairly big splash.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

It's here! Check the Zon homepage


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

It's great that it started. But I'm more excited 1) for future purchases, and 2) as a publisher, than for my past purchases. It's only finding one of my past books that I've bought that's eligible - _Animal, Vegetable, Miracle_, by Barbara Kingsolver. It would cost me $2.99 to get the ebook. And it's on an account that I used before I got my kindle (I didn't know if I'd want it on a separate account since I was going to be sharing with my mom). Unless it doesn't have DRM, I can't read it on my current kindle (unless I do the deregistration dance, which is too much of a hassle). It used to be that we could see if it had DRM by looking at where it said something like "simultaneous device usage" but I'm not seeing that anymore... any other way to tell?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!

Click the link in the letter on the home page. . . . . there's a brief explanation of the program and a link to click to find your "Match Books"

Most of mine look to be priced at $1.99 to $2.99

Oh. . . and this is cool. I picked one of my books and went to it directly. . . it shows the regular kindle price is $8.00 but the Kindle match Book price is $1.99

Kindle Regular Price: $8.00
Kindle MatchBook: *$1.99* because you've purchased the print edition.
You Save: $6.01 (75%)
Sold by: HarperCollins Publishers

That's very cool. So I can go through and find the paper books I've not gotten to yet and, if I got them from Amazon, they'll KNOW and I can decide whether to buy them at discount. Yay! Which I may do in many cases. . . because I've got several I keep thinking I should read except I don't want to fight with the paper book. 

<happy dance>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It used to be that we could see if it had DRM by looking at where it said something like "simultaneous device usage" but I'm not seeing that anymore... any other way to tell?


If it doesn't mention simultaneous device usage, it's the default of 6. Which means it's definitely got DRM.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Just a heads up if you buy indy books. I'm not seeing Matchbook info for one of the books we publish, even though I've checked off that option in the publishing options. So it's possible KDP-published books haven't been set up in Matchbook yet. You may see more books in your Matchbook list once that's sorted out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I'm extremely unlikely to have purchased any independent books in paper. If I did it probably wasn't from Amazon. (I have a few that I purchased from authors at craft shows and such.)

So it's not surprising to me that there are none in my list. I've been buying almost strictly kindle for the last 5 years.  

As a reader/customer of Amazon (we're in LTK, after all, not the Cafe  ) I'm VERY interested in possibly being able to pick up some old favorites for Kindle at a discount.  As well as ones, as I said, that I purchased "B.K." and haven't gotten to read yet because I prefer the Kindle.

It will also be nice, if I decide I want to buy someone a book at the holidays -- but that I might also want to read it -- to be able to purchase the paper one and get the kindle edition at a discount.  I do have a few friends who read but NOT on kindle.


----------



## jehma (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine has 20 books I purchased between 1998 and 2009, none of which interest me very much.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I'm extremely unlikely to have purchased any independent books in paper.


Oh, that's true. Too bad it doesn't go in reverse - if you bought an ebook, getting a discount on the paperback (such as to give as a gift to a non-kindle owner, after you enjoyed the ebook)... That seems much more likely to happen than people buying an indy paperback first, then wanting the ebook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jehma said:


> Mine has 20 books I purchased between 1998 and 2009, none of which interest me very much.


At this time, they might be limited to publishers who have opted in. I expect the program to expand as time passes. There are 34 of my past purchases listed.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I only have two of my purchases listed.  Hopefully a lot more titles will get listed.  (Though I assume the program is smart enough to skip any titles I already repurchased.)

If the George RR Martin books get on there, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have five eligible books. Two that I am considering picking up for $1.99, but no immediate "gotta have that!" buys for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link that will go directly to the Matchbook page. Click on the link on the page to check your books.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/ep-landing-page?ie=UTF8&ref_=amb_link_384452322_1&tag=kbpst-20

I have no books that match...even though I've got Wool, which is shown in the big image at the top.  But then, I've got the ebook, too....

I've bought books from Amazon, but not that many. I typically bought them from physical stores. And a couple that I had copies of I already bought ebooks of.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

First, my order list only goes back to 2002 and I don't think I've ever changed my email address. It looks like I bought mostly videos. I've always bought my paper books from library sales and thrift stores. 

There are three books eligible. Two are for $2.99 (Agatha Christie) and one is for .99. It's a Miss Julia book and I love that series. I have about eight of them in paperback and a couple in ebook, but I stopped buying them when the ebook price skyrocketed. I bought it, but I don't mind rereading them in paper. I think I went through all my Miss Julia paper books about six months ago.

Maybe more will show up on my list later on.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Well that is disappointing so far.  I have hundreds of print books in my Amazon history, but when I click the MatchBook link I get "We were not able to find any Kindle MatchBook eligible titles based on your past print book purchases."

I may check back now and again to see if any past purchases get added and, like Ann said, it may be useful for future paper gift purchases to get an e-book for myself.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was surprised by the list on my page. Its mostly my college books that I can now get for $1.99 as Kindle. Sheesh!!!!


I opted all my books in, but they are not showing yet so maybe soon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I opted all my books in, but they are not showing yet so maybe soon?


Not sure what you mean by "opt in," Vydor?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not sure what you mean by "opt in," Vydor?
> 
> Betsy


I think he's speaking as an author.  Discussion from that point of view is on going in the Cafe: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,166214.0.html


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not sure what you mean by "opt in," Vydor?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah what Ann said... lost track of what thread I was in. Sorry.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got zero results as of now. I did mostly buy used books in the past, but there is a list of new paper too. I am guess those publishers just haven't participated. Some of the cookbooks I bought in the past would be nice to have in ebook now.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Checking with various readers around here and the selection is pretty underwhelming so far. I hope more are coming.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the Daily Deals today was a Matchbook Book.  Or should that be a MatchBook? 

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

What I don't get is how do I find the list of books I bought that long ago?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

bordercollielady said:


> What I don't get is how do I find the list of books I bought that long ago?


You do not. You click through and Amazon searches your past orders for you and reports back all the ones that have matchbook available. They made it really easy.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I found the list..  about 20 books but nothing I really want to reread..  mostly cookbooks,  Interesting that I wasn't buying much fiction from Amazon back in 1998..


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I only had one book show up as eligible and it's not one I really need as an ebook. I was really hoping a couple that I had bought has hardcovers, lent to my dad a few months later, then a few months after that, spotted at the local used book store. I took them off the shelf just to see what they were charging for the books, and in addition to spotting the price ($7) inside, I saw my dad's signature! He always signs books when he's done reading them so he can keep track. I was torn between amusement that he donated my books, and irritation that he donated my books! lol. I wasn't going to buy my own books back, but the next time I saw my mom, I mentioned off-hand that I would like to re-read the books I gave Dad. She got this look on her face, and admitted they might have been in the bag of books they donated. I confirmed that they were.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> What I don't get is how do I find the list of books I bought that long ago?


Well, you can go to Your Account and look at your orders.

Or if you follow the links in the announcement, you have an opportunity to sign in and they'll let you know what's available.

I just did a random check . . . a LOT of the books I bought a while ago are not available. Penguin, Simon&Shuster, and Hatchett do not appear to be participating. Harper Collins is. And I found books by MacMillan that in the program and not. Which tells me I'm not sure I can draw any conclusion about the other publishers either. I am guessing, as time passes, more will be available.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have only 4. Four of Christine Feehan's Dark Carpathians series. and I can get them again for $1.99/ea. that's a good $8.

Hahahaha... the audibooks are reduced to $2.99/ea once I have the Kindle versions.  so for $20, I can have e-book and audio.... think I'll go with just kindle versions for now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazon did make this really easy... I like that. No need to pick and guess which books might be under the program, which would be very laborious.

Right now... I show *none* of my past books being eligible.

But I have faith in Amazon that they'll get more and publishers on board with this... soon!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 10 and two of them I am tempted to buy. They were books my daughter wanted and I ordered them for her but I wouldn't mind having them to read on my Kindle, especially at $1.99 each.

L


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine shows 7, but none I'm interested in reading really. Maybe in the future it will be nice for gift giving or if they get more publishers on board.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Well that's underwhelming. I had a JK Lasser guide for estate and tax planning from 2002 show up...lol

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I currently have a grand total of:  1

And the really sad part is, it was  a book I bought for someone else's birthday.  Well, I think I bought it for my sister to give to someone else for their birthday.  

If I even bought it.  If you had asked me to bet on whether I had ever even seen that book I would've bet "no".

Oh well.  I try to buy a fair number of my physical books locally, so I guess I can't be surprised.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, it be great if there was a way to match book against paperbacks I bought elsewhere.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder what their update cycle will be on this for new titles that become eligible for the program. Will it be a rolling update so that new titles could (in theory) appear throughout any given day? One update per day? Weekly? Monthly? I don't expect anyone outside of Amazon to have that info and I wouldn't expect Amazon to want to share (or commit to) a schedule, but as a reader it would tell me how often to check (or not check!) for new titles.

I've read reactions from quite a few people who are underwhelmed by what titles come up when they search, most of whom are like me (and others who have commented here) with zero eligible books. That makes me think Amazon could have handled the release of the program better by having a front-page announcement only for people who actually have books eligible. As a writer the program has intrigued me since I first heard of it, but I can see casual readers who don't pay much attention to publishing issues seeing nothing of value when they first check and then never checking again. Seems like they could lose a lot of sales by turning people off at the critical launch phase when they want people to be excited. Expectations could be managed better by not announcing it to people who can't benefit yet. Had they taken that approach and then somebody like me heard about the program from someone who did have eligible books in their purchasing history, that person might suspect there was a reason they didn't see the announcement and they might be less disappointed to find that none of their prior purchases were included yet.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually had 40+ books come up, 3 of which I even went and purchased.  It will be interesting to see how many publishers eventually agree to participate.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

OK, I found it. I saw a few that it targeted specifically for me (very few).

However I saw several in the list (covers) shown on the promo page...but when I click the suggested link to see ALL Matchbooks, there are 74,000 and when I enter a title in the specifically "Matchbook" search box offered by Amazon, I only get regular Amazon books and prices.

Whaddup?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe it's not so much about what we've bought in the past as what we buy in the future. I'm one of those people who read 3-4 books a week and I can't afford cover price on a paperback. I buy paper books in thrift stores, library sales and even the Amazon Marketplace. I very rarely buy a new paperback.

Matchbook _might _be an inducement to buy a new paperback so I can get the ebook at half price. But, my book buying habits haven't changed since I bought my Kindle over five years ago. I very rarely pay over $3.99 for an ebook and I still look for bargains.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Yeah, it be great if there was a way to match book against paperbacks I bought elsewhere.


Well, it IS an Amazon program. I can't see any benefit to them matching books I bought for $1.00 at the Library book sale. 

Here's the link again to check your purchases books for those having problems.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/ep-landing-page?ie=UTF8&ref_=amb_link_384452322_1&tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it IS an Amazon program. I can't see any benefit to them matching books I bought for $1.00 at the Library book sale.
> 
> Here's the link again to check your purchases books for those having problems.
> 
> ...


BUT Don't they do exactly with MP3's already? I own a CD I pop it in my computer and Amazon (or Apple, or etc) find the MP3 version and puts it in my cloud locker. This is the same idea I think.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

On an related note, I had 7 come up when I checked it early yesterday, and now I have 8 options. So I think they are still adding. Nothing I want to you know actually buy but as mentioned, I bought most of my paperbacks from a local store so its a small pool for Amazon to choose from for me. Where I can see this being helpful is i have seen many ebooks at the same price as the paperbacks, so if those are in the match book and the ebook is like $1.99 extra, I might order the paperback and get the ebook through matchbook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Betsy -- I don't see it happening that Amazon let you buy at discount when you purchased the paper elsewhere. It specifically says it's not even for used books bought through Amazon.

FWIW, I did a quick calculation. It looks like there are, today, 74,195 books in the MatchBook program. So these are books that have both paper and digital editions, and that the publishers have linked as being the same books, AND that the publisher has allowed in the program.

There are 2,223,669 books in the Kindle book store. That's about 3%.

I do expect more will be added as time passes. For, example, isn't Random House still under the Agency program, since they joined that late? So others are out of that and have more conventional wholesale/retail type contracts, but for an 'agency' contract, Amazon can't discount the price. I expect, however, especially considering the court decision, that once that contract is up, their books will start showing up.

Or, it might be, since this was a program that was NOT in effect when ANY contracts were signed, any publisher has to formally agree to be included. But, again, when the current contract is up, I expect it'll be a part of any new contract going forward -- there will be some clause like 'participate in existing amazon sale and discount programs'.

Here's a direct link to books in the program: http://www.amazon.com/b/?node=7792718011&tag=kbpst-20

And when you go to the paper book section of Amazon -- remember that?  -- it's prominently featured on the splash page there.

Based on my playing yesterday, it seems like, if I have the kindle book, it doesn't mention anything about it; if I don't, but I do have the paper book, it says it's in the program and I can buy it at a discount. If I choose to gift the kindle edition in this situation, I pay the regular price.

What it needs to do -- but doesn't yet, I think -- is, on the paper book pages, have something prominent THERE that says, if you buy this in paper you can get the kindle edition for only $x.xx. And say the percentage discount. Perhaps that will come as more books are available this way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> BUT Don't they do exactly with MP3's already? I own a CD I pop it in my computer and Amazon (or Apple, or etc) find the MP3 version and puts it in my cloud locker. This is the same idea I think.


That sounds ripping the MP3 from the CD? Either that or the music company has offered a free mp3 version with purchase of CD. I don't buy CDs any more, so can't speak to that. I've never seen that offer from Amazon, though. Or Apple.

I do know that you can occasionally get a digital version of a movie with purchase of the DVD, but again, that's offered by the company putting the DVD out.

This is Amazon's program. So the similarity would be that the people offering the product offer you a digital version too if you buy their product. If you buy from Amazon, Amazon offers you a deal. If you buy a Sony movie, Sony offers you a deal.

As far as the books offered, interestingly, one of yesterday's daily deals was in the Matchbook program, but the notice only showed up on the Kindle page:










so I'm guessing that web pages are still being redesigned...

And I noticed Holly Ward was one of the authors listed in the side of the general Matchbook page, but when you clicked on her books, no mention of the program.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> BUT Don't they do exactly with MP3's already? I own a CD I pop it in my computer and Amazon (or Apple, or etc) find the MP3 version and puts it in my cloud locker. This is the same idea I think.


See to me it seems rather different -- mostly because of the nature of the medium. Paper is paper and kindle is digital. But CD's and mp3's are both digital. I think that makes a difference.

With CD's, I think what's happening is, effectively, you're copying the music and then Amazon says, well, we already have this file in our catalog, don't need another one, so it just stores what it has for you rather than what is on the disk. The disc has coding which makes it clear it's a legitimately purchased CD and not a bootleg or mix-tape type disc. (eta: if that is indeed, even possible -- I know I was able to have all my AMAZON PURCHASED CD's available as mp3's through Amazon, but never went the extra step to see if I could get a non-amazon purchased CD converted.)

With books, how are you going to prove to Amazon that you own a 'bought new' copy of any given book? Really, you can't unless you send it back -- and then you don't have it any more. Now, what they _could_ do, is expand the trade in program a bit. So if you sent to them a paper book, they'd give you a GC for a kindle book based on its condition. They already do that with a LOT of things. And there is an option to sell a book you have -- but I'm not sure if that's a trade in type sale or just lets you list it as a third party seller on their site, as I've never done it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have 192 physical books and only 2 of them show up in MatchBook.  However, I have been purchasing Kindle versions almost exclusively for almost 5 years now, so most of my purchases are pretty old.  It may take a while for them to show up as part of the program.  I can see this being a benefit if I purchase a print book as a gift and it's something that I would be interested in reading so I get the Kindle version for a reduced price.  I doubt this will drive my purchasing habits back to print.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What it needs to do -- but doesn't yet, I think -- is, on the paper book pages, have something prominent THERE that says, if you buy this in paper you can get the kindle edition for only $x.xx. And say the percentage discount. Perhaps that will come as more books are available this way.


There is a message on the print edition page -- in the right sidebar just below the order box and sharing buttons. Could be _more_ prominent but I don't think it's too bad there. The text of it is:

[quote author="Amazon.com"]If you buy a new print edition of this book (or purchased one in the past), you can buy the Kindle edition for only $x.xx (Save xx%). Print edition purchase must be sold by Amazon. Learn more.[/quote]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  I didn't see that on any of the books I tried. . .and I thought there were some that should have said it.  But maybe not.

I agree, it should be more prominent -- in the middle of the page where it is when you look at a kindle edition for a paper book you already own.

They might move it when they're sure things are working properly . . .  . . .


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I had 9 books show up, not sure if I'm going to pay another 2.99 though


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Crenel said:


> There is a message on the print edition page -- in the right sidebar just below the order box and sharing buttons. Could be _more_ prominent but I don't think it's too bad there. The text of it is:


Interesting, I would never have found it if you hadn't posted this... and interesting that it's so prominent on the Kindle edition page, as I posted earlier. Here's where it is on the print edition for the same book (I added the big bold *MATCHBOX >* as I had to shrink the web page to get it all in one screen):


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No wonder I never saw it . . .it's not even near the buy button.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I had none yesterday, but five today. Seems like it's still rolling out. Hope I have more tomorrow!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting, I would never have found it if you hadn't posted this... and interesting that it's so prominent on the Kindle edition page, as I posted earlier. Here's where it is on the print edition for the same book (I added the big bold *MATCHBOX >* as I had to shrink the web page to get it all in one screen):


That's interesting, it's much less prominent than how I first saw it. It took me awhile to figure out why. I don't want to break the no-self-promo rule by posting this screenshot directly, but if you click over to it you can see there's "something missing" from the page that I was looking at, which made MatchBook much easier to notice:
http://i.imgur.com/c0WNnGU.png
The "something" is the combination of the also-bought section and the frequently-bought-together section. In your screenshot, those sections push the MatchBook block down the page significantly.

If this is how they keep it, one possible implication is that they want to use the program to push more paperback sales specifically by highlighting it most when people are about to buy a Kindle edition, rather than waiting for a customer to visit the print edition page first. Once they're on the print edition page, the program is not as important because the customer is already thinking about the print edition. And who knows... maybe they want to ship more physical product as a way to increase Amazon Prime membership. All speculation, of course.

Anyway, the relative obscurity of my own books is why, when I looked at the print edition page, the MatchBook promo seemed much more visible.

(ergh... I keep typing MatchBook as Matchbox...  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was checking out an ebook (I forgot I'd already bought the paperback) and saw it was in matchbook. I picked it up for $2.99. It was never on my list of eligible matchbook titles. Wonder why?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

None for me so far today, but as at least one other person mentioned, most of the paper books I've bought from Amazon were either used or were gifts.

What intrigues me is how many people say that going forward, this is something they'd be interested in. I honestly don't get why, because I'm one of those people who went Kindle to *replace* paper. Owning both makes little sense to me. What am I missing?


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Only one so so far for me, "Rise and Fall of the Third Reich".  While it sucks that I only have one title available so far, it does happen to be one that I've wanted a Kindle version of for a long time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> None for me so far today, but as at least one other person mentioned, most of the paper books I've bought from Amazon were either used or were gifts.
> 
> What intrigues me is how many people say that going forward, this is something they'd be interested in. I honestly don't get why, because I'm one of those people who went Kindle to *replace* paper. Owning both makes little sense to me. What am I missing?


I'm with you, I went to Kindle to stop having to have paper copiess. However, my husband still reads only paper, and occasionally buys a book that I'd be interested in, too. It would be great to be able to get the Kindle version at a discount. (I think I've already bought the Kindle version of at least two of his paper books, long before Matchbook.)

Other people like having paper copies of their favorites.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> None for me so far today, but as at least one other person mentioned, most of the paper books I've bought from Amazon were either used or were gifts.
> 
> What intrigues me is how many people say that going forward, this is something they'd be interested in. I honestly don't get why, because I'm one of those people who went Kindle to *replace* paper. Owning both makes little sense to me. What am I missing?


I agree, what I like about the Kindle is the opportunity to decrease the number of paper books in the house and all the resulting clutter. That said, one of the earliest requests for the Kindle (way back when I was doing the FAQ on Amazon) was, "I bought the paper version of this book. Can I get the ebook at a discount?" Even though people pointed out (constantly) that they were two different media, people kept asking.

I guess Amazon heard that request loud and clear for the past five years and figured out a way to make it happen.

I owned an iPad for a short period of time and bought exactly *one* book in the iTunes store: Furious Love, about the romance between Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton. I then bought the hardback for my mother to read. I have since gotten rid of the iPad, although I can read the book on my iPhone (if I want). I also have the option to buy it through Matchbook for $2.99, but I think I'll pass. I've already bought it twice and while it was steamy, it wasn't *that* good. LOL.

L


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, I saw this only as a good for old titles that I already purchased in paperback... but I can see it being great for households where one person prefers to kill trees,  and the other prefers ebooks. Works out great for them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Yeah, I saw this only as a good for old titles that I already purchased in paperback... but I can see it being great for households where one person prefers to kill trees,  and the other prefers ebooks. Works out great for them.


Well, if you're going to describe it in THOSE terms, you should probably say something like, "households where one person prefers to kill trees, and the other prefers to increase carbon emissions." 
http://www.vqronline.org/articles/2010/fall/genoways-paperless/

I prefer to just chalk it up to comfort levels with technology, which is the case in my home. 

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I never was able to talk my husband into a Kindle, but once he got the first iPad, he went to reading predominantly ebooks. So now there are a whole lot fewer dead trees entering the house. LOL

Certainly, it will be useful for those who used Amazon a lot for paper in the past and now want to replicate their libraries onto devices. Unfortunately for me, most of my paper books came from B&N or used book stores, so I have to do all my converting to digital the expensive way, at full price.

Speaking of which, it's time to cull another batch of paper from my shelves and get those dustcatchers out of the house!


----------

